# Grilled Scallops With Cantaloupe Salsa



## GB (May 30, 2006)

I made this last night and it was a huge hit. The original recipe I was going to make used papaya for the salsa, but I could not find any at the store. I had a cantaloupe at home so I altered the recipe quite a bit and came up with something new. I was surprised at how well the cantaloupe worked with this.

1 cantaloupe, cut into small bite size pieces
juice of 2 limes
1 jalapeno pepper, diced
half a med onion, chopped (I wanted to use red onion, but they were out so I used a yellow)
handful of cilantro, chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped
salt
fresh ground pepper
Sea Scallops

Combine everything, but the scallops in a bowl and let sit while you make the scallops.

Preheat your grill on high heat.
Coat the scallops in a little bit of oil (corn, canola, or some other high heat neutral oil). 
Place scallops on grill and flip once one. They should have nice grill marks on both sides.

Serve scallops with the salsa and enjoy.


----------



## Piccolina (May 30, 2006)

Sounds fantastic GB, I love combining meat/fish and fruit. If I'm not mistaken cantaloupe is one of the most acidic melons (not that they're usually all that acid to begin with) so I'm not surprised at all that it lent itself so well to your tasty dish. Way to create a winner through improv


----------



## GB (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Jess. This was probably my must successful improv dinner to date.


----------



## Piccolina (May 30, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Thanks Jess. This was probably my must successful improv dinner to date.


 You're very welcome, GB. It's such a deeply rewarding feeling when a new recipe that you create turns out not just well, but excellently


----------



## GB (May 30, 2006)

It sure is!!!


----------

